# My name is Spartacus, and I’ve had enough



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

@poppy posted a link that deserves it own thread

*My name is Spartacus, and I’ve had enough.*

We have been forced to watch America and the Free World spin into inexorable decline due to a biowarfare attack. We, along with countless others, have been victimized and gaslit by propaganda and psychological warfare operations being conducted by an unelected, unaccountable Elite against the American people and our allies.

Our mental and physical health have suffered immensely over the course of the past year and a half. We have felt the sting of isolation, lockdown, masking, quarantines, and other completely nonsensical acts of healthcare theater that have done absolutely nothing to protect the health or wellbeing of the public from the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic.

Now, we are watching the medical establishment inject literal poison into millions of our fellow Americans without so much as a fight.

We have been told that we will be fired and denied our livelihoods if we refuse to vaccinate. This was the last straw.

We have spent thousands of hours analyzing leaked footage from Wuhan, scientific papers from primary sources, as well as the paper trails left by the medical establishment.

What we have discovered would shock anyone to their core.

First, we will summarize our findings, and then, we will explain them in detail. References will be placed at the end.

*Summary:*

COVID-19 is a blood and blood vessel disease. SARS-CoV-2 infects the lining of human blood vessels, causing them to leak into the lungs.
Current treatment protocols (e.g. invasive ventilation) are actively harmful to patients, accelerating oxidative stress and causing severe VILI (ventilator-induced lung injuries). The continued use of ventilators in the absence of any proven medical benefit constitutes mass murder.
.
.
.





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

HDRider said:


> @poppy posted a link that deserves it own thread
> 
> *My name is Spartacus, and I’ve had enough.*
> 
> ...


Well, Spartacus---YOU tell us how YOU would treat covid patients. Mass murder is an intentional act---only an ignoramis would accuse honest medical practitioners of murder for giving what is the best known treatment.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The author of the article did give what they would use as a covid treatment.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

you should do some homework @Macrocarpus the folks at pfiz aren't as honest as you are claiming. 









Crimes of Covid Vaccine Maker Pfizer Documented


Pfizer's failings are well documented and worth reviewing at this critical time in human history as we all search for answers.




www.dmlawfirm.com





Here’s a brief glimpse of Pfizer’s track record for safety and ethics. This is a short list, by no means inclusive of the company’s entire rap sheet.

Pfizer received the biggest fine in U.S. history as part of a $2.3 Billion plea deal with federal prosecutors for mis-promoting medicines (Bextra, Celebrex) and paying kickbacks to compliant doctors. Pfizer pleaded guilty to mis-branding the painkiller Bextra by promoting the drug for uses for which it was not approved.
In the 1990s, Pfizer was involved in defective heart valves that lead to the deaths of more than 100 people. Pfizer had deliberately misled regulators about the hazards. The company agreed to pay $10.75 Million to settle justice department charges for misleading regulators.
Pfizer paid more than $60 Million to settle a lawsuit over Rezulin, a diabetes medication that caused patients to die from acute liver failure.
In the UK, Pfizer has been fined nearly €90 Million for overcharging the NHS, the National Health Service. Pfizxer charged the taxpayer an additional €48 Million per year for what should have cost €2 million per year.
Pfizer agreed to pay $430 Million in 2004 to settle criminal charges that it had bribed doctors to prescribe its epilepsy drug Neurontin for indications for which it was not approved.
In 2011, a jury found Pfizer committed racketeering fraud in its marketing of the drug Neurontin. Pfizer agreed to pay $142.1 Million to settle the charges.
Pfizer disclosed that it had paid nearly nearly 4,500 doctors and other medical professionals some $20 Million for speaking on Pfizer’s behalf.
In 2012, the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission announced that it had reached a $45 Million settlement with Pfizer to resolve charges that its subsidiaries had bribed overseas doctors and other healthcare professionals to increase foreign sales.
Pfizer was sued in a U.S. federal court for using Nigerian children as human guinea pigs, without the childrens’ parents’ consent. Pfizer paid $75 Million to settle in Nigerian court for using an experimental antibiotic, Trovan, on the children. The company paid an additional undisclosed amount in the U.S. to settle charges here. Pfizer had violated international law, including the Nuremberg Convention established after WWII, due to Nazi experiments on unwilling prisoners.
Amid widespread criticism of gouging poor countries for drugs, Pfizer pledged to give $50 million for an AIDS drug to South Africa. Later, however, Pfizer failed to honor that promise.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

All of Big Pharma is corrupt...


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> All of Big Pharma is corrupt...


Big pharma, big Ag. A corrupt, symbiotic relationship. All subsidized by big tax payer.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have been thinking about this for months and the best I can come up with is we need to create parallel structures. 

For example, we need an alternative to Amazon that has no agenda other than making money and providing great service. We need new universities and k-12 schools that operate outside the control of the federal government. We need local and national charities that only have an agenda of helping people in time of need. And on and on.

Every business and organization that has an agenda that interferes with our freedoms and natural rights must be challenged. One way we can do this is at the state level. States have much more power than they employ and it is time they start pushing back on the federal government.

If we can get businesses and organizations to move or form in freedom-loving states, we have a choice as to where we want to live and work, and the types of organizations we want to support. Let's see if freedom is a winner.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

"For example, we need an alternative to Amazon that has no agenda other than making money and providing great service. We need new universities and k-12 schools that operate outside the control of the federal government. We need local and national charities that only have an agenda of helping people in time of need. And on and on."

*We have that.* Shop local as much as possible. If your local stores don't have it, ask them to order it. Choose your schools carefully. Home school Have neighborhood pod schools. Select your charities carefully. St. Jude Childrens Research Hospital is one.

We don't have to recreate the wheel. We had it before someone else started driving the bus.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

"Every business and organization that has an agenda that interferes with our freedoms and natural rights must be challenged. * [Don't shop where you don't like the company's politics.]* One way we can do this is at the state level. States have much more power than they employ, and it is time they start pushing back on the federal government."

There is *NO THEY.* There is an us, a we, the voters, the folks who write letters, make phone calls, etc. *Run for office* or support new candidates you trust.

Waiting for someone else to wipe your a..... never mind.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> "For example, we need an alternative to Amazon that has no agenda other than making money and providing great service. We need new universities and k-12 schools that operate outside the control of the federal government. We need local and national charities that only have an agenda of helping people in time of need. And on and on."
> 
> *We have that.* Shop local as much as possible. If your local stores don't have it, ask them to order it. Choose your schools carefully. Home school Have neighborhood pod schools. Select your charities carefully. St. Jude Childrens Research Hospital is one.
> 
> We don't have to recreate the wheel. We had it before someone else started driving the bus.


Yes, we do have to recreate the wheel.

Somehow we need to create an alternative world that doesn't have the corruption, bias, and lack of freedom that the US and most of the West are adopting. The old world you are referring to is barely limping along and will likely be destroyed in the not-too-distant future. 

Change is happening at such a pace that we humans can't adjust fast enough. Unscrupulous people in government and business are taking advantage of that to try to build the future they want. Our best hope is to slow down change, understand the effects of change, and try to manage it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> "Every business and organization that has an agenda that interferes with our freedoms and natural rights must be challenged. * [Don't shop where you don't like the company's politics.]* One way we can do this is at the state level. States have much more power than they employ, and it is time they start pushing back on the federal government."
> 
> There is *NO THEY.* There is an us, a we, the voters, the folks who write letters, make phone calls, etc. *Run for office* or support new candidates you trust.
> 
> Waiting for someone else to wipe your a..... never mind.


I think you might be remembering how things used to be and equating that with the way things are now. The US is not the same country it was 20 years ago. Limitations on our freedoms passed after 911 are still in effect. Our government has become political - bottom to top. The last national election was probably the most crooked in history. Running for the school board is like shooting BBs at an elephant.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

OK, I am all for natural immunity over vaccines for Covid19. And I do agree that this whole issue is being manipulated by our government. The black-listing of ivermectin is a prime example, and throwing out the strawman argument of those harming themselves with non-prescribed horse-doses of ivermectin is part of that as well.

That said, I know of at least one younger unvaccinated person that died of Covid. I personally do not know of any vaccinated that have died.

It is very difficult to know the truth these days.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


> an alternative world that doesn't have the corruption, bias, and lack of freedom that the US and most of the West are adopting.


No problem, all you would have to do is get rid of all humans. When the American founding fathers signed the Constitution they were trying to form such a government. The elected politicians soon discovered they the voters were too lazy or stupid to pay any attention to what government was doing, and began to line their own pockets. The politicians we have today, have perfected corruption to an art form. Our current president and his family, has taken lining their pockets to a new level. They don't even try to hide it any more.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OK, my idea of backing your philosophy with action is less realistic that creating alternative states. Yeah. That makes sense. 

Someone has been smoking before 4:20.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

muleskinner2 said:


> No problem, all you would have to do is get rid of all humans. When the American founding fathers signed the Constitution they were trying to form such a government. The elected politicians soon discovered they the voters were too lazy or stupid to pay any attention to what government was doing, and began to line their own pockets. The politicians we have today, have perfected corruption to an art form. Our current president and his family, has taken lining their pockets to a new level. They don't even try to hide it any more.


So do you think the current system will get fixed?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


> So do you think the current system will get fixed?


Several eastern European countries seem to have done it.

I think it is going to take a new group of Founding Fathers willing to risk everything to save the country, but I don't think we have people with the intellect and the bravery to make it happen. We have the loudmouths and the rabble-rousers, but I'm not seeing people of intellect and character stepping forward.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Someone is doing their damndest to wipe that pdf from history. I’ve now checked three reposts and they all come up like this:


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

And, despite it being “viral”, and everyone talking about it, CNN is crickets on the matter.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It is gone


----------



## CWebster (Sep 22, 2004)

In case anyone wants to read it


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The only way forward is for those that have been sleeping to awaken. The single issue voters that would do anything to support their particular social issue that has no place being a political topic, that condemn anything related to the party that has been backed into a corner over that single social issue that has been turned political.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My brain hurts


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

HDRider said:


> It is gone


If anyone doubted the pressure government is putting on web sites and the press to silence anyone who doesn't tow the mark, this should wake them up. But it won't.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

COVID-19: The Spartacus Letter - Fast Rope


We have been forced to watch America and the Free World spin into inexorable decline due to a biowarfare attack.




www.fastrope.com





Be sure to download and make back ups. A hard copy might be good, too.

For sure, *READ THE BIBLIOGRAPHY*! It is a treasure trove of good information. Extensive as heck, but worth it. I'm working through the bib a little bit each day.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Bye Spartacus--had enough of such ridiculous dis and mis information as you posted!

Here in the real world, I got my third pfizer shot alone with a flu shot and haven't died of either. We have a family member who lives with the after effects of polio, but thanks to the vax for that none of the grandkids or kids had it. Same with diphtheria, mumps, measles, whooping cough, tetanus, and several other diseases. Thanks to good old medical science I did not die of pneumonia a few years back. We survived a car wreck due to seat belt laws. Air bags are taking away your freedom I guess--have you removed them? Of course you don't take aspirin, drink beer, smoke tobacco, use cars, or the internet since they are science based and system based.

Oh wait--you did post, so you do like systems and science. Go figure.

Here in the real world, Amazon and other retailers send what we need when we need it for better prices than local stores, enabling us to avoid cretins without shots and masks packing heat. Given my short temper, good aim, and being an NRA family than makes the cretins have a longer lifespan likely, lol. We don't have a problem with media pushing lies because we avoid Fox, NewsMax, etc.

But I started with bye Spartacus because thankfully those so downright terrified of the real world today are not likely to survive long. Some will die of covid that could have been prevented. Some by other diseases they did not have to catch. Some will simply not be able to pivot to changing times and starve or not be able to reproduce. A few will likely revolt and be shot down for the treasonous terrorists they are.

All in all, the smarter less fearful will prevail. But all this drama is nothing new. I suppose someone feared fire and thought the idea of growing food took away their freedoms, and probably invented the rock to throw as they have their tantrums.

My mama said it best when she told us "Don't just age. Be sure to grow up."


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

nodak3 said:


> Bye Spartacus--had enough of such ridiculous dis and mis information as you posted!
> 
> Here in the real world, I got my third pfizer shot alone with a flu shot and haven't died of either. We have a family member who lives with the after effects of polio, but thanks to the vax for that none of the grandkids or kids had it. Same with diphtheria, mumps, measles, whooping cough, tetanus, and several other diseases. Thanks to good old medical science I did not die of pneumonia a few years back. We survived a car wreck due to seat belt laws. Air bags are taking away your freedom I guess--have you removed them? Of course you don't take aspirin, drink beer, smoke tobacco, use cars, or the internet since they are science based and system based.
> 
> Oh wait--you did post, so you do like systems and science. Go figure.


Let me see if I understand you correctly. The booster didn't kill you so that means it is safe?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

nodak3 said:


> Bye Spartacus--had enough of such ridiculous dis and mis information as you posted!


This read like you wrote it a few days ago just waiting for a thread to fit it in.
FYI, a great portion of the trembling and fearful aren't the group advocating resistance but rather the ones standing in line. 
Thought you might need to hear that.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

nodak3 said:


> Bye Spartacus--had enough of such ridiculous dis and mis information as you posted!
> 
> Here in the real world, I got my third pfizer shot alone with a flu shot and haven't died of either. We have a family member who lives with the after effects of polio, but thanks to the vax for that none of the grandkids or kids had it. Same with diphtheria, mumps, measles, whooping cough, tetanus, and several other diseases. Thanks to good old medical science I did not die of pneumonia a few years back. We survived a car wreck due to seat belt laws. Air bags are taking away your freedom I guess--have you removed them? Of course you don't take aspirin, drink beer, smoke tobacco, use cars, or the internet since they are science based and system based.
> 
> ...


So.... you disagree?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Translation-
"I got the shot and I'm better than you! Nah Nah Poo Poo!"


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Some don't like freedom of choice. 
"My body, my choice"
Also see 4th amendment to America's Bill of Rights.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds like somebody is having a temper tantrum. LOL, that article must have hit a nerve. 🤣


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

no really said:


> Sounds like somebody is having a temper tantrum. LOL, that article must have hit a nerve. 🤣


I think it hit several.

I’d bet money that Fauci texted Hillary tonight asking for the number to that suicide hotline she kept mentioning.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

nodak3 said:


> Bye Spartacus--had enough of such ridiculous dis and mis information as you posted!
> 
> Here in the real world, I got my third pfizer shot alone with a flu shot and haven't died of either. We have a family member who lives with the after effects of polio, but thanks to the vax for that none of the grandkids or kids had it. Same with diphtheria, mumps, measles, whooping cough, tetanus, and several other diseases. Thanks to good old medical science I did not die of pneumonia a few years back. We survived a car wreck due to seat belt laws. Air bags are taking away your freedom I guess--have you removed them? Of course you don't take aspirin, drink beer, smoke tobacco, use cars, or the internet since they are science based and system based.
> 
> ...


Wow

Did you even read the article? Did you so much as glance at the bibliography?

You accuse people with whom you disagree of throwing rocks and causing drama. You say that they are like cavemen. Could it be that you are, perhaps, so afraid of becoming sick that you accepted the experimental jab?

Just because you allow yourself to be injected with whatever the government says, and you have had no adverse affect as yet, does not mean that others are "fearful" and causing drama. There are very real adverse reactions that range from life-altering illnesses to death. But they must have made those up, because they're fearful...

SMH


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> Let me see if I understand you correctly. The booster didn't kill you so that means it is safe?


Trust the psuedo-science. After all, the person that is obviously on a higher thought plane than the rest of us said so.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

*COVID-19 and your mental health*









COVID-19: How to manage your mental health during the pandemic


Anxiety about COVID-19 can be overwhelming. You may worry about getting the virus, the length of the pandemic and the future. Learn how to cope.




www.mayoclinic.org





During the COVID-19 pandemic, you may experience stress, anxiety, fear, sadness and loneliness. And mental health disorders, including anxiety and depression, can worsen.
Surveys show a major increase in the number of U.S. adults who report symptoms of stress, anxiety and depression during the pandemic, compared with surveys before the pandemic. Some people have increased their use of alcohol or drugs, thinking that can help them cope with their fears about the pandemic. In reality, using these substances can worsen anxiety and depression.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I need a drink


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I need a drink


Just poured myself a Scotch, nice way to end a long day.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


> So do you think the current system will get fixed?


No, not in my lifetime. During the American Revolution only 3% of the population were in favor of breaking away from Britain. Today we can't get that many to turn out to vote.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I need a drink





no really said:


> Just poured myself a Scotch, nice way to end a long day.


I’m on a White Russian kick lately. Seems to happen every autumn. Grilling a lot, on the fire pit rather than the pellet grill, enjoying the earlier sunsets, clearer night skies, hoodies (my version of a super hero’s cape), and ice-cold White Russians.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

nodak3 said:


> *Here in the real world, I got my third pfizer shot alone with a flu shot and haven't died of either. *
> 
> Oh wait--you did post, so you do like systems and science. Go figure.
> 
> ...


Here in my real world I had the Rona. Thankfully it was mild and I did not die either. Should I use the fact that it didn't kill me as proof it doesn't kill anyone? Lots of people are getting sick and some have died from the vaccine. But that's in the real real world.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

nodak3 said:


> Bye Spartacus--had enough of such ridiculous dis and mis information as you posted!
> 
> Here in the real world, I got my third pfizer shot alone with a flu shot and haven't died of either. We have a family member who lives with the after effects of polio, but thanks to the vax for that none of the grandkids or kids had it. Same with diphtheria, mumps, measles, whooping cough, tetanus, and several other diseases. Thanks to good old medical science I did not die of pneumonia a few years back. We survived a car wreck due to seat belt laws. Air bags are taking away your freedom I guess--have you removed them? Of course you don't take aspirin, drink beer, smoke tobacco, use cars, or the internet since they are science based and system based.
> 
> ...



Bless your heart. Comparing the Wuflu vaccines to vaccines that actually work and had years of testing prior to distribution is specious. I recall raising the alarm on the Wuflu vaccine trials as they didn't test all the participants, then as they claimed effectivity without diagnostic testing of all participants and more recently their suspicious intentional destruction of the control group. This is a travesty of medical science that has morphed into a sociological experiment that is going to end badly, very badly.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pony said:


> Wow
> 
> Did you even read the article? Did you so much as glance at the bibliography?
> 
> ...


I wonder why he remained anon even with around 600 references. How many have you read so far? Were the medical references hard to understand?


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Danaus said:
"The author of the article did give what they would use as a covid treatment". 
Does anyone who read the article recall the suggested treatment for covid??

The vaccines, al of them have some efficacy. I lost a brother in law to a break-thru case.
Friend in OK tells me that in the little town where he lives younger people are dead, those who refused vaccines, and some break-thru cases as well. On balance, better to take the vaccine and the chances that go with it. No one dies from a vaccine, many die from the disease.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Macrocarpus said:


> Danaus said:
> "The author of the article did give what they would use as a covid treatment".
> Does anyone who read the article recall the suggested treatment for covid??
> 
> ...


But some of us choose to take our chances with the virus since the death rate from it is very low also. People are dying, apparently from the vaccine but we will not get those numbers from a pro vaccine government that refuses to even look into other treatments. We will not know how safe the vaccines are for a few years and perhaps not even then if government forces nearly everyone to get vaccinated. Unless there is a large unvaccinated population to draw a control group from to compare to an equally numbered vaccinated group to compare different causes of death from, we will never know the truth. That comparison would not show who died from the vaccine but if the death rates due to heart attacks or some other cause were higher in the vaccinated group, it would raise red flags They skipped the lengthy trials to hurry these vaccines. Those trials are now being done in real time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am in the control group.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

a7736100 said:


> I wonder why he remained anon even with around 600 references. How many have you read so far? Were the medical references hard to understand?


IOW, you haven't read it, and now you are trying to throw it back at me. 

I'll go ahead and answer you anyway. I've nothing to hide.

I have been working through the bibliograpy one. reference. at. a. time. And no, while they do require thought, they are not difficult to understand. If/when I come to any terms with which I am unfamiliar, I look them up. That's what research is about: Looking for answers.

From your response, it is easy to see that if you read any of the article, you skimmed it at best. My money says that you saw that it goes against what you have chosen to believe, based on your feeeeeeeeeelings, and that you refuse to consider that you may have made an error in judgment, so you attack others.

Bye, Felicia.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> "Every business and organization that has an agenda that interferes with our freedoms and natural rights must be challenged. * [Don't shop where you don't like the company's politics.]*


Amen on this Alice! I've made it a point of ignoring companies that I have shopped at for years that I've discovered support politics or social crap that I do not support. So my money goes elsewhere. I shop local. If I can't get it local, before I order anything online, I research the company and their standing on issues. I'd rather shop with a company that is silent on political issues than knowingly send my money to a company that supports stuff I disagree with. It's not difficult to find what you need and support the right companies, you just have to do a little research. 



nodak3 said:


> Here in the real world, Amazon and other retailers send what we need when we need it for better prices than local stores, enabling us to avoid cretins without shots and masks packing heat. Given my short temper, good aim, and being an NRA family than makes the cretins have a longer lifespan likely, lol. We don't have a problem with media pushing lies because we avoid Fox, NewsMax, etc.


 I'm always curious about this. You say you've been vaccinated, so why are those not vaccinated "cretins". You're supposedly protected so why care what others do or do not do? I felt the same with mask. If the MASK works, why does it matter if someone else isn't wearing one? Basically what I get from the narrative is "take the shot, it may or may not help but we insist that you do as we say". Sorry, not buying it. 
To me, it all comes down to personal choice. I choose not support companies pushing a social agenda. I avoid people as much as possible because I do not like people and I can do that with Amazon delivering. I choose not to be vaccinated because there is no guarantee it will protect me or not harm me. My choice. Nobody else's.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I need a drink


A neighbor and his wife brought over some blackberry whiskey tonight. It wasn't expensive stuff but it wasn't the type flavored with syrup either.
It makes for a pretty good vaccine that kills everything at the end of the day.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> *We have that.* Shop local as much as possible. If your local stores don't have it, ask them to order it.


Local in some places is limited to big box stores like Walmart and Lowes. All the little Mom and Pop stores moved out of a 20 mile radius around where my mom lives. The govt recently gifted a local convenience gas station to an immigrant.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Convenience has become the word.
I can shop local. Despite being rural with small towns, we have mom and pop clothing stores, hardware stores and the like. But, it isn't one stop shopping.

I recall as a kid having to run errands with my mom on Saturdays-Ugh.
One stop to the bank, one to the grocery store, one to the dress shop, one to the drug store.... "I just wanna go home!".


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Macrocarpus said:


> Danaus said:
> "The author of the article did give what they would use as a covid treatment".
> Does anyone who read the article recall the suggested treatment for covid??
> 
> ...


Yes, people die from the vaccine. Over 6,000 reported to VAERS just in the US but likely many more than that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

IMO, threatening to shoot the unvaccinated just because you have a short temper is just wrong.

From reading some of the rabid vax posts, I get the impression that the vaccine makes people angry, intolerant, unsympathetic and easily drawn into a whizzing contest. My fuse is short enough as is.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> Over 6,000 reported to VAERS just in the US


I think its much higher than that now. Up to around 15k last I heard....and VAERS is highly under-reported


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Macrocarpus said:


> Danaus said:
> "The author of the article did give what they would use as a covid treatment".
> Does anyone who read the article recall the suggested treatment for covid??


I went back to reread it. In the summary it was stated that by the time most people are hospitalized the virus is already fading from a person's system. The after affects need to be treated, not the virus. The treatment for severe covid related sepsis is non-invasive ventilation, steroids and anti-oxidant infusions. The author then lists several known anti-oxidant medications as well as one that has not yet been tested in covid patients, apocynin.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> …The treatment for severe covid related sepsis is non-invasive ventilation, steroids and anti-oxidant infusions. The author then lists several known anti-oxidant medications as well as one that has not yet been tested in covid patients, apocynin.


… and then goes on to point out a promising OTC antioxidant that Amazon was pressured to remove from their store.

That’s the part that gets me riled up about Covid; the response of TPTB. There have been far too many obfuscations and direct impediments put in place for it to be a reasonable coincidence anymore.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

MoonRiver said:


> Yes, we do have to recreate the wheel.


People who are being pushed out of their jobs at the moment are being forced to do this and are excited to see what comes next. It takes an enormous amount of faith, but it is possible. 



MichaelZ said:


> It is very difficult to know the truth these days.


Absolutely I agree if you are looking for answers outside yourself. They aren't outside, they are inside.
Common sense, intuition, your ability to smell a rat.... when things don't add up - they don't add up. 



HDRider said:


> My brain hurts


My eyes rolled so far back they sometimes get stuck inside.




Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am in the control group.


I saw somewhere someone was selling official looking cards that said this - bracelets too I think. Don't vaccinate! I am in a control group! Kind of like an allergy bracelet. 😂


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Absolutely I agree if you are looking for answers outside yourself. They aren't outside, they are inside.
> Common sense, intuition, your ability to smell a rat.... when things don't add up - they don't add up.


This isn't all inclusive but it is growing.

There seem to be those that use first impression, reason, instinct, common sense and rational thought to decide which direction to go. The alter ego to confirmation bias.

There also seem to be those that want things to be a certain way and different than they are now, and they seek out vehicles that appear to head in that direction. The viewpoint has always been there, it just needed a vehicle.
They may attempt to portray the former, but it is like a bad toupee; everyone knows no matter how you pose.

BTW- The elitism some have towards those who hesitate before getting a vaccine has always been there. It manifests itself in other areas as well.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> elitism





GTX63 said:


> manifests itself in other areas as well


Too true


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> I have been thinking about this for months and the best I can come up with is we need to create parallel structures.
> 
> For example, we need an alternative to Amazon that has no agenda other than making money and providing great service. We need new universities and k-12 schools that operate outside the control of the federal government. We need local and national charities that only have an agenda of helping people in time of need. And on and on.
> 
> ...


Andrew Torba of GAB fame has been writing quite a bit on parallel societies. 

Don't necessarily have to up sticks to be free.









What Does A Parallel Society Look Like?


Many of the people who received either one or two shots are beginning to wake up. They were told by the "experts" that they just…




news.gab.com


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

> Here in the real world, Amazon and other retailers send what we need when we need it for better prices than local stores, enabling us to avoid cretins without shots and masks packing heat. * Given my short temper, good aim, and being an NRA family than makes the cretins have a longer lifespan likely*, lol. We don't have a problem with media pushing lies because we avoid Fox, NewsMax, etc.
> 
> But I started with bye Spartacus because thankfully those so downright terrified of the real world today are not likely to survive long. Some will die of covid that could have been prevented. Some by other diseases they did not have to catch. Some will simply not be able to pivot to changing times and starve or not be able to reproduce. A few will likely revolt and be shot down for the treasonous terrorists they are.


I overlooked this part earlier. Fortunately, others commented to it. 

It appears that nodak3 is yet another one hoping for the death of those who don't see things his way. It is also obvious that he thinks that his way of thinking is the only correct way, and has no problem with forcing others into compliance with that world view. 

Knowing that there are other equally terrified people, just as rabid in their insistence that they are right and that they have the right to force all others to bend to their will, does not give me a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Pony said:


> I overlooked this part earlier. Fortunately, others commented to it.
> 
> It appears that nodak3 is yet another one hoping for the death of those who don't see things his way. It is also obvious that he thinks that his way of thinking is the only correct way, and has no problem with forcing others into compliance with that world view.
> 
> Knowing that there are other equally terrified people, just as rabid in their insistence that they are right and that they have the right to force all others to bend to their will, does not give me a warm fuzzy feeling.


I saw it and restrained myself because I really wanted to say:


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

I have to agree that the government response to this pandemic has been erratic. On the other hand, I have lived long enough to know that vaccines and medications have almost eliminated death from diphtheria, smallpox and polio, all of which were killing people when I was a small boy--I lost two brothers to diphtheria. I am, today 90 years old, have taken 3, three, Pfizer shots and will take another if indicated. I have watched the news and read the reports on the vaccines available, and it appears Moderna may be the best. Those you who are doubters are within your rights, but of course I think you are nuts. Most of you will survive because Covid is not 100% fatal. Some of you doubters will die, as will a few who are vaccinated because there are "vreak through" cases where the vaccine response is poor. Vaccinated as I am, I still do not wish to be unnecessarily exposed. I lost a brother in law to a break-through case.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Macrocarpus said:


> I have to agree that the government response to this pandemic has been erratic. On the other hand, I have lived long enough to know that vaccines and medications have almost eliminated death from diphtheria, smallpox and polio, all of which were killing people when I was a small boy--I lost two brothers to diphtheria. I am, today 90 years old, have taken 3, three, Pfizer shots and will take another if indicated. I have watched the news and read the reports on the vaccines available, and it appears Moderna may be the best. Those you who are doubters are within your rights, but of course I think you are nuts. Most of you will survive because Covid is not 100% fatal. Some of you doubters will die, as will a few who are vaccinated because there are "vreak through" cases where the vaccine response is poor. Vaccinated as I am, I still do not wish to be unnecessarily exposed. I lost a brother in law to a break-through case.


I agree at your age you should take all the precautions you feel necessary. But the younger people are at very little risk of death, I will add that those with comorbidity's are at more risk. 

As to a doubter, I'm vaxxed, mainly for convenience in travel . I've also at some time had covid, tested through antibodies. Been exposed many times before the vax and stayed healthy and working. I took the J&J, will I take the booster, probably not, at least as long as I can get away with it. It may involve changing my career, there is a lot of opportunity out there. 

All that said, I support very strongly those that don't want to take the vax.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Macrocarpus said:


> I have to agree that the government response to this pandemic has been erratic. On the other hand, I have lived long enough to know that vaccines and medications have almost eliminated death from diphtheria, smallpox and polio, all of which were killing people when I was a small boy--I lost two brothers to diphtheria. I am, today 90 years old, have taken 3, three, Pfizer shots and will take another if indicated. I have watched the news and read the reports on the vaccines available, and it appears Moderna may be the best. Those you who are doubters are within your rights, but of course I think you are nuts. Most of you will survive because Covid is not 100% fatal. Some of you doubters will die, as will a few who are vaccinated because there are "vreak through" cases where the vaccine response is poor. Vaccinated as I am, I still do not wish to be unnecessarily exposed. I lost a brother in law to a break-through case.


Some vaccines are considered sterilizing vaccines. The vaccines for Covid-19 are called imperfect or non-sterilizing vaccines.

Most of the vaccines that you said in the past have almost eliminated death are sterilizing vaccines. Sterilizing vaccines stop you from becoming infected, non-sterilizing or imperfect vaccines do not.

That's one of the reasons many of us question whether the covid-19 vaccines are really helping to stop covid-19 as they do not prevent infection. Then you have people who think they are protected by the vaccine becoming infected and unknowingly infecting others. We have also seen the efficacy, especially of the Pfizer vaccine, diminish over just a few months.

Then we have the problem of variants (mutations) occurring that are resistant to the vaccines. Based on current understanding, this would mean boosters 2 or 3 times a year and always playing catchup with new variants. And what do you do when the mutation is not in the spike protein?

I think you have vastly underestimated the research that many vaccine-hesitant people have done.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> A neighbor and his wife brought over some blackberry whiskey tonight. It wasn't expensive stuff but it wasn't the type flavored with syrup either.
> It makes for a pretty good vaccine that kills everything at the end of the day.


At least the symptoms for a little while


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm fine with a booster on a regular basis.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Redlands Okie said:


> At least the symptoms for a little while


As long as they snort some of it. Got to get the alcohol up into the nose.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Ha and ouch


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Macrocarpus said:


> Danaus said:
> "The author of the article did give what they would use as a covid treatment".
> Does anyone who read the article recall the suggested treatment for covid??
> 
> ...


Four Pinocchios


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

It's amazing how many anti-anti-vaxxers are book burners.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Not everyone who decides against lining up for a covid shot is an antivaxxer.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

nodak3 said:


> Bye Spartacus--had enough of such ridiculous dis and mis information as you posted!
> 
> Here in the real world, I got my third pfizer shot alone with a flu shot and haven't died of either. We have a family member who lives with the after effects of polio, but thanks to the vax for that none of the grandkids or kids had it. Same with diphtheria, mumps, measles, whooping cough, tetanus, and several other diseases. Thanks to good old medical science I did not die of pneumonia a few years back. We survived a car wreck due to seat belt laws. Air bags are taking away your freedom I guess--have you removed them? Of course you don't take aspirin, drink beer, smoke tobacco, use cars, or the internet since they are science based and system based.
> 
> ...


You speak of others being fearful but many of your own posts have ranged from fear, panic and downright insulting, this one included. 

If you hoped to relay a message to anyone who doesn't follow your narrative, I would strongly suggest they stopped reading after you called them cretins.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

nodak3 said:


> Bye Spartacus--had enough of such ridiculous dis and mis information as you posted!
> 
> Here in the real world, I got my third pfizer shot alone with a flu shot and haven't died of either. We have a family member who lives with the after effects of polio, but thanks to the vax for that none of the grandkids or kids had it. Same with diphtheria, mumps, measles, whooping cough, tetanus, and several other diseases. Thanks to good old medical science I did not die of pneumonia a few years back. We survived a car wreck due to seat belt laws. Air bags are taking away your freedom I guess--have you removed them? Of course you don't take aspirin, drink beer, smoke tobacco, use cars, or the internet since they are science based and system based.
> 
> ...


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> I saw it and restrained myself because I really wanted to say:
> 
> View attachment 100313


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> View attachment 100322


Kristallnacht is coming.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Kristallnacht is coming.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hiro said:


> Kristallnacht is coming.


This time, however, I do hope and believe that most people will not allow the destruction of others simply because the "others" insist on being Free People, asserting their God-given rights.

Sadly, many posts here on HT are blazing neons signs, pointing to those of whom we should be wary. They're the frightened sheep, calling on the wolves to cause death and destruction of Free People.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pony said:


> This time, however, I do hope and believe that most people will not allow the destruction of others simply because the "others" insist on being Free People, asserting their God-given rights.
> 
> Sadly, many posts here on HT are blazing neons signs, pointing to those of whom we should be wary. They're the frightened sheep, calling on the wolves to cause death and destruction of Free People.


Were a Kristallnacht to occur now, it would have to be a reverse of the Nazi one, which, given our Clown World Rulez, wouldn’t be surprising. This time, the targets would be some of the best armed (if not trained) would-be insurgents of all history. The victims wouldn’t be very ready victims.

If the government were to try a Kristallnacht scenario, they would have to target the Branch Covidians, and blame it on us. The media would make that extremely easy for them to pull off, should they try, but I think they’d try to advance their civil disarmament goals further before they took it seriously.

The other side of that is that maybe the patriots do hit a breaking point, and resort to the “mostly white, right-wing domestic terrorism” that we’re so often accused of, at which point the global media would latch onto a “mostly white, right-wing terrorism” narrative in earnest, giving the government all the mandate they needed to come down like a sledge hammer.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Were a Kristallnacht to occur now, it would have to be a reverse of the Nazi one, which, given our Clown World Rulez, wouldn’t be surprising. This time, the targets would be some of the best armed (if not trained) would-be insurgents of all history. The victims wouldn’t be very ready victims.
> 
> If the government were to try a Kristallnacht scenario, they would have to target the Branch Covidians, and blame it on us. The media would make that extremely easy for them to pull off, should they try, but I think they’d try to advance their civil disarmament goals further before they took it seriously.
> 
> The other side of that is that maybe the patriots do hit a breaking point, and resort to the “mostly white, right-wing domestic terrorism” that we’re so often accused of, at which point the global media would latch onto a “mostly white, right-wing terrorism” narrative in earnest, giving the government all the mandate they needed to come down like a sledge hammer.


I agree with you! It scares me too!(sigh)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 100328


Just remember. The Wolverines died.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Vjk said:


> Just remember. The Wolverines died.


death cometh soon or late


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Vjk said:


> Just remember. The Wolverines died.


Yes, they did. They died with honor, defending what is good and right, taking a stand for freedom. They made the ultimate sacrifice in defending freedom - their own and the freedom of others. Their fight -- _their lives_ -- made a difference.

Some people die slowly, inexorably slipping into meaninglessness as they refuse to stand for anything but their own comfort. Their entire lives make no difference whatsoever.

But I digress.... What was your point?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A person can be proud to be a Wolverine. A sheep, not so much.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“I regret that I have but one life to give for my country” ~Nathan Hale


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The only books I ever burned were the diaries I kept as a teen.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> View attachment 100325


I can make it easy for Brandon. If he would like I can send him a list 
of addresses that would gladly pay a guy like him in person.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vjk said:


> Just remember. The Wolverines died.


for something.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Vjk said:


> Just remember. The Wolverines died.


Ummm… Erica survived. Was she not a full-fledged Wolverine?

Everyone knows she went on to later be a rockstar, and had to be saved from aliens by a duck from outer space named Howard.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mayorkas, who has for months refused to speak on the risk that infected migrants who are released into the United States pose to border communities, said *upwards* of 20% of that population are sick with the highly contagious disease.

WASHINGTON — U.S. officials are quietly preparing for what they think could be the biggest surge in traffic at the southern border in decades if a Covid restriction that has blocked most migrants for almost two years is lifted Thursday.

On a call this week with senior Department of Homeland Security officials, Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas asked whether the department was prepared for a worst-case scenario in which 350,000 to 400,000 migrants cross the border in October, according to two DHS officials familiar with the conversation.


A number that high would nearly double the 21-year record reached in July, when more than 210,000 migrants crossed the border.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wonder with this insurgence increasing, how long the hospitals will be able to hold on? With the willful seeding of contagious illegals all over the country, will there be major shortages of care, to answer my own question, YES... How many will die due to lack of medical care? 

Not much into conspiracy theory's but dang, population reduction?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> population reduction


I don't think it is intending to reduce headcount, but dilute influence


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I don't think it is intending to reduce headcount, but dilute influence


Well there is the problem of introducing a large group of infectious illegals in many areas of the country. How will this impact the health of those areas?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> Well there is the problem of introducing a large group of infectious illegals in many areas of the country. How will this impact the health of those areas?


Collateral damage for the greater effort


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is sort of like population redistribution.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> It is sort of like population redistribution.


effecting ratios


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

HDRider said:


> effecting ratios





HDRider said:


> effecting ratios


Like I said last year. Most of the people dying from Covid are exactly the people Obama wanted to kill with death panels.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon is the culprit. They have engineered this whole thing so those that used to shop brick and mortar will now have to shop online. 

Just kidding of course but I do think something is going on.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Amazon is the culprit. They have engineered this whole thing so those that used to shop brick and mortar will now have to shop online.
> 
> Just kidding of course but I do think something is going on.


I don't know that you're far from wrong, kidding or not. 

Bezos and his ilk have increased their personal fortunes exponentially, due to increased online sales due to the plandemic.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Pony said:


> I don't know that you're far from wrong, kidding or not.
> 
> Bezos and his ilk have increased their personal fortunes exponentially, due to increased online sales due to the plandemic.


It's always the last place you look.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Ummm… Erica survived. Was she not a full-fledged Wolverine?
> 
> Everyone knows she went on to later be a rockstar, and had to be saved from aliens by a duck from outer space named Howard.


Someone else survived with her.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Vjk said:


> Like I said last year. Most of the people dying from Covid are exactly the people Obama wanted to kill with death panels.


True.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I have to admit, I could not watch a show about a duck so I don't know what y'all are talking about. I do remember the movie being advertised though.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll have to look for it at the thrift stores. I saw bits and pieces from the few times the censored version was on tv but never was interested enough to buy the vhs.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

It was pretty insipid. I saw part of it, and was glad I did not go to the theater to watch it. Had I done that, I would have left within the first half hour and gotten my money back.


----------

